# Taxi en madrid, algo no cuadra



## Alxemi (17 Feb 2011)

Alguna vez he pensado en entrar en el negocio del taxi en madrid, por la flexibilidad de horarios, autonomía etc; una vez vacunado contra el tráfico infernal y la fauna del sector pienso que puede no estar nada mal (no lo he pensado en serio)

Pero si miro números de vez en cuando, y ahora mismo hay algo que no me cuadra:

Sin darle muchas vueltas, buscamos precios de licencias:

MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Compra-venta de licencias de taxi en Madrid. Licencia de taxi en Madrid.

Vemos que la oferta ronda los 150K y la demanda los 135K, con coche.

Suponemos que podemos comprar por 145K hoy mismo.

En ese mismo sitio, conductores se ofrecen pagando "solo" 2000€\mes y poniendo ellos el gasoil.

Si la licencia siempre se pudiera vender por 145K, supone un rendimiento similar al que nos daría un deposito al 22% TAE, menos los gastos de mantenimiento del vehículo, que serán elevados pero hay margen, con el añadido que de venir mal dadas se puede dejar el curro y coger el taxi uno mismo, porque si el conductor paga 2000€ es de suponer que sacará mínimo 3000€

Parece que las licencias seguirán bajando varios años, pero con esos rendimientos... ¿que es lo que falla aquí? no me cuadra :ouch:


----------



## ruben.600rr (17 Feb 2011)

Alxemi dijo:


> En ese mismo sitio, conductores se ofrecen pagando "solo" 2000€\mes y poniendo ellos el gasoil.
> 
> Si la licencia siempre se pudiera vender por 145K, supone un rendimiento similar al que nos daría un deposito al 22% TAE, menos los gastos de mantenimiento del vehículo, que serán elevados pero hay margen, con el añadido que de venir mal dadas se puede dejar el curro y coger el taxi uno mismo, porque si el conductor paga 2000€ es de suponer que sacará mínimo 3000€



No creo que saquen menos de 7000€ al mes, si no menuda ruina.

Respecto al coste de mantenimiento y amortización... Bueno, puede ser bastante más de lo que crees. Calcula 6000km al mes, revisión cada dos (donde siempre habrá algo que hacer a partir de ciertos km) + amortización del coche en 5 años y seguro.

Pero si, puede no estar muy mal.

RR.


----------



## Alxemi (17 Feb 2011)

ruben.600rr dijo:


> No creo que saquen menos de 7000€ al mes, si no menuda ruina.
> 
> Respecto al coste de mantenimiento y amortización... Bueno, puede ser bastante más de lo que crees. Calcula 6000km al mes, revisión cada dos (donde siempre habrá algo que hacer a partir de ciertos km) + amortización del coche en 5 años y seguro.
> 
> ...



Si fuera tanta pasta, los "propietarios" alquilarían mucho mas caro.
Los mantenimientos serán pastón, la licencia y el negocio seguirán cayendo... pero no mucho mas; creo, además el número de licencias no crece y la población si.
Lo que mas me tira para atras es lo oscuro del sector... no deja de ser una explotación privada de un servicio público, herederos de un privilegio que el franquismo regaló a sus amiguetes. Cualquier día se liberaliza el sector y game over.


----------



## aramidas (17 Feb 2011)

*De primera mano...*

Caso Mallorca: Zona turistica.


En verano son unos 250 a 400 euros lo que te puedes sacar por doce horas de trabajo, sumale propinas unos 40 euros/día.

Eso son solo 4 meses buenos. A partir de ahí la cosa baja mucho en invierno lo raro es hacer más de 60 euros diarios. 

Aquí dependemos mucho de la estación, en mandril supongo que será más pasta en invierno.

Mi consejo: no vale la pena, si lo trabajas tú.

En Madrid no se, pero aquí se prohibe alquilar licencias. Como mucho puedes tener un asalariado o dos (haciendo trapis).


----------



## Alxemi (17 Feb 2011)

aramidas dijo:


> Caso Mallorca: Zona turistica.
> 
> 
> En verano son unos 250 a 400 euros lo que te puedes sacar por doce horas de trabajo, sumale propinas unos 40 euros/día.
> ...



No es representativo, cada taxi de cada ciudad es un mundo.

Me temo que la mayor pega debe ser la del alquiler. Supongo que haciendolo "legalmente" sacas cuatro duros y no es tan buen negocio. Esa gente que ofrece 2K al mes debe ser en plan trapis.


----------



## aramidas (17 Feb 2011)

*El sueldo que cotizas es lo más bajo.*

Lo del alquiler es fácil, el dueño en cuestión te pone de asalariado con el sueldo mínimo interprofesional... 

Para pagar menos.


Lo normal de km al día son unos 500 km, todo el día, sin moverte demasiado...


De ahí calcula lo km mensuales.

Un taxi se suele jubilar con 200000 km a 300000 km depende de lo bueno que te haya salido.

Cada 4 años se suele cambiar de taxi porque te permiten desgravar o algo así.


----------



## El Secretario (18 Feb 2011)

En la Seguridad Social salen a subasta Licencias de Taxis de vez en cuando, y te aseguro que los precios, incluso las de Madrid no llegan ni a la mitad. Las tarjetas de transporte son otro negocio a tener en cuenta. 

El tío que es un poco listo y tiene 135.000 euros no se pudre llevando un taxi ni jarto de vino, aunque hay gente pa tó.


----------



## Alxemi (18 Feb 2011)

El Secretario dijo:


> En la Seguridad Social salen a subasta Licencias de Taxis de vez en cuando, y te aseguro que los precios, incluso las de Madrid no llegan ni a la mitad. Las tarjetas de transporte son otro negocio a tener en cuenta.
> 
> El tío que es un poco listo y tiene 135.000 euros no se pudre llevando un taxi ni jarto de vino, aunque hay gente pa tó.



Pero son subastas de licencias embargadas, no? Porque nuevas según creo ya no van a sacar.

El planteamiento como te digo no es llevar el taxi, sino usarlo como inversión... aunque no sea un bien, sino un puesto de trabajo que compras y alquilas, y hoy en dia, tener un puesto de trabajo en la recamara no viene mal.


----------



## El Secretario (18 Feb 2011)

Alxemi dijo:


> Pero son subastas de licencias embargadas, no? Porque nuevas según creo ya no van a sacar.
> 
> El planteamiento como te digo no es llevar el taxi, sino usarlo como inversión... aunque no sea un bien, sino un puesto de trabajo que compras y alquilas, y hoy en dia, tener un puesto de trabajo en la recamara no viene mal.



Bien amigo alxemi, pero ¿para qué quieres la licencia nueva?, acaso te dejan hacer más kilómetros con ella?. :cook:

Como inversión de poner a un tío allí lo desconozco. Tienes que alquilarla obviamente, porque no puedes controlar las carreras que haga un tío que trabaje para ti.(eso me recuerda al negocio de Hostelería y la Jran pregunta: Quién controla la caja?). A ver si abro un hilo sobre este tema muy interesante y que trae de cabeza a muchos del sector. 

El riesgo de alquilar una licencia es que te paguen cada mes religiosamente. Hay mucho ruina por el mundo que cuando recogen cuatro duros dejan de trabajar y van al día. 

Hay una segunda vía. Y es la licencia de Taxis privados. Suelen trabajar para mutuas estilo Maprfe para recoger a la gente que se queda tirada con el coche. Ya sabes, lo de asistencia en viaje. Funciona bien en grandes ciudades, el problema es que el precio está petado. Pero lo bueno es que como todo está petado, el precio que pagan a los chóferes es de risa, así que se van ganando la vida. El perfil de este empresario es el típico llorón que va de pobre y que no le llega ni para gasolina... pero con cinco o seis coches el tío va acumulando capital.


----------



## Alxemi (18 Feb 2011)

El Secretario dijo:


> Bien amigo alxemi, pero ¿para qué quieres la licencia nueva?, acaso te dejan hacer más kilómetros con ella?. :cook:
> 
> Como inversión de poner a un tío allí lo desconozco. Tienes que alquilarla obviamente, porque no puedes controlar las carreras que haga un tío que trabaje para ti.(eso me recuerda al negocio de Hostelería y la Jran pregunta: Quién controla la caja?). A ver si abro un hilo sobre este tema muy interesante y que trae de cabeza a muchos del sector.
> 
> ...



Lo de la licencia de segundamano, solo preguntaba, digo lo mismo se dan nuevas y yo no lo se.
Hoy he estado mirando lo de las subastas de licencias. Se subastan poquísimas, ahora mismo hay una de barcelona y nada mas.
El riesgo del alquiler... supongo que lo tienes con cualquier alquiler;
Voy a hablar de todo esto con un familiar que es experto en el mundillo, luego posteo las conclusiones.


----------



## C.J. (22 Feb 2011)

Pues si os parece cara la licenciia en 145000. En pleno boom en 2007 llegaron a pagarse a 240-250000.


----------



## damnit (22 Feb 2011)

Yo la verdad es que el taxi es un negocio que siempre me he planteado como segunda opción: es decir, comprar una licencia (unos ahorros pongamos de 50k + resto en préstamo), poner un par de conductores y yo seguir con mi curro pagando el préstamo y tal. 

El problema es que en ese mundillo nadie te habla de ingresos, beneficios, no sé, supongo que por medio.

¿En cuánto está la facturación media de un taxi en la ciudad de Madrid ahora con la crisis?


----------



## C.J. (22 Feb 2011)

yo te digo que un compañero del curro tiene 2 conductores contratados a 12 horas y al 50% de ingresos para el y 50% para el conductor y, aun reconociendo el bajón y habiendo pagado por la licencia 220k euros, le da de sobra para pagarse los autónomos, la letra del taxi y sacarse un dinero a final de mes (el nunca lo trabaja).


----------



## damnit (22 Feb 2011)

C.J. dijo:


> yo te digo que un compañero del curro tiene 2 conductores contratados a 12 horas y al 50% de ingresos para el y 50% para el conductor y, aun reconociendo el bajón y habiendo pagado por la licencia 220k euros, le da de sobra para pagarse los autónomos, la letra del taxi y sacarse un dinero a final de mes (el nunca lo trabaja).



Pues desde luego es un buen negocio. Aunque claro, también tendrá que ocuparse del coche los días que tenga revisión, ITV, averías, etc... 

A ver si puedes conseguir más info del tema, que te lo detalle tu compañero y nos lo pones aquí, puede ser interesante, sobre todo:

- ¿Cuánto factura?
- ¿Cuánto paga a sus conductores?
- ¿cuántos kms hace diarios? 
- ¿cuánto viene a ganarse limpio al mes?

etc.


----------



## HOOOR (22 Feb 2011)

ruben.600rr dijo:


> No creo que saquen menos de 7000€ al mes, si no menuda ruina.
> 
> Respecto al coste de mantenimiento y amortización... Bueno, puede ser bastante más de lo que crees. Calcula 6000km al mes, revisión cada dos (donde siempre habrá algo que hacer a partir de ciertos km) + amortización del coche en 5 años y seguro.
> 
> ...




Jajajaja, estas de broma?? Conozco el sector y la facturacion media de un taxi (que trabaje 12 horas de 6 a 18) en Barcelona esta en los 4000-4500 euros, no se de donde sacas eso de los 7000, eso sera en Agosto y trabajando 16 horas.


----------



## C.J. (22 Feb 2011)

El sueldo de los conductores es el 50% de la recauudación.

Los sueldos en adrid suelen ser: el 50% para propietario y el 50% para conductor. Otra opción es un 55 propietario y paga el gas y 45% conductor.

Otra es el 55%-45% y paga la SS el propietario.

Hay muchas opciones a negociar.

La facturación exacta no te se decir, pero el dice que tiene un buen conductor por la noche (le hace regalos de vez en cuando y le trata genial para que no se le vaya) y dice que pocas noches le trae menos de 70 pavos (140 de recaudación). Se mueve muy bien.

Este hombre tiene un Toledo. Ahora se ven muchos prius, te lo subvenciona la comunidad 2800 euros al ser híbrido y hace un consumo de 4.5 a los 100 que en ciudad está genial.


----------



## HOOOR (22 Feb 2011)

jsviejo dijo:


> Pues desde luego es un buen negocio. Aunque claro, también tendrá que ocuparse del coche los días que tenga revisión, ITV, averías, etc...
> 
> A ver si puedes conseguir más info del tema, que te lo detalle tu compañero y nos lo pones aquí, puede ser interesante, sobre todo:
> 
> ...





En Barcelona, lo de tener dos conductores por taxi se acabo, eeh, ya no dejan mas. En Madrid no lo se, pero tambien estara por caer.


----------



## Alxemi (22 Feb 2011)

C.J. dijo:


> yo te digo que un compañero del curro tiene 2 conductores contratados a 12 horas y al 50% de ingresos para el y 50% para el conductor y, aun reconociendo el bajón y habiendo pagado por la licencia 220k euros, le da de sobra para pagarse los autónomos, la letra del taxi y sacarse un dinero a final de mes (el nunca lo trabaja).



Ok pero, ¿lo tiene todo 100% legal?


----------

